# Working Line Breeder in or around CO



## jdh122 (Aug 28, 2013)

Greetings. As the thread title suggests, I'm looking for a reputable GSD working line breeder in CO or a neighboring state. I am looking for an all-around solid, intelligent and temperamentally stable companion dog. I am very active outdoors (running, hiking, biking, etc.) and would expect whatever dog I end up with to accompany me on most of my exploits. I could spend around $2,000.

Any recommendations would be appreciated!

EDIT: I've searched this forum for this information but there isn't a lot of good information on breeders in the CO area, which is why I am posting a new topic.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I know someone who has 3 puppies available from his last litter. Have met mom she works at our club and i s really nice dog. I can get contact for you since he is real small and does not have a webpage for his kennel. Otherwise try gieske working dogs or wolfson they both used to breed and be involved in the sport.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Traumwolfen is in North Platte NE - she has had quite a few pups go to Colorado...working line dogs

Home

Marsha Seck, a board member here


Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Weberhaus in Kansas might have a litter coming up to fit your desires.


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

I got my pup from Von alpenmac German shepherds in Black Forest, by Colorado Springs. You can look them up on Facebook. They had 2 pups left last time I was on their web site.

My dog is smart, loyal, friendly and full of drive.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thorny said:


> I got my pup from Von alpenmac German shepherds in Black Forest, by Colorado Springs. You can look them up on Facebook. They had 2 pups left last time I was on their web site.
> 
> My dog is smart, loyal, friendly and full of drive.


 
yes but are they there after the fire? I know the majority are rebuilding so if this breeder was in that fire zone, they may be more focused on rebuilding right now than breeding. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A reminder to all members that breeder bashing is against forum rules. 
I've deleted one post here for that reason. 
Negatives should be shared through PM's. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN


----------

